# How much and how fast does TSH change?



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

On my previous post in lab results (convince my doctor I need T3) I had a revaltion. My TSH was 2.05 whe I was clearly hypo before surgery (done in May) and labs this January have my TSH at 2.5. I did read that it is normal for TSH to go up during colder months.

I am curious how fast TSH reacts, like can it change in a week? Does it change monthly? Days?

I am wondering if my elevated TSH means my body feels it doesn't have enough thyroid hormone. It seems clear to me my T3 is low, maybe my T4 is a touch low. I was also exercising and placing more demands on my body, so maybe I had inadequate thyroid hormone for that activity level.

Understanding TSH trends would help with a piece of it. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSH can change over the course of the day...what you describe is a relatively minor change and could be based upon any number of things.

TSH is usually the last thing (of the TSH-free t4-free t3 panel) to change. Also remember that antibodies skew TSH results. Therefore, the frees matter so so much more.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> TSH can change over the course of the day...what you describe is a relatively minor change and could be based upon any number of things.
> TSH is usually the last thing (of the TSH-free t4-free t3 panel) to change. Also remember that antibodies skew TSH results. Therefore, the frees matter so so much more.


I will always get the frees of course! Just trying to understand the TSH a bit too, thought it might be an indicator that supports my position I might need additional thyroid meds.  Bur maybe not.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think anything that's not in the general 1.0 range indicates you likely need more meds...

????


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

my phone ugh ....anyway I feel like if it goes past 2.5 I need a increase my doctor actually agreed to letting me try a NDT so I'm thinking WP thyroid has anyone tried this replacement? ??


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

The gold standard ...tsh this makes me mad


----------

